# 66 Sail Panel



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

I went with the Legendary Interior for my 66 GTO.
Now the headliner is in but the sail panels they provided
do not fit. A little short on the bottom and they overhang 
the quarter window ...

Called Legendary and they aren't aware of any problems
with their panel fit.

Has anybody else run into this issue?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can you move the clips forward to make the panel go back?? maybe turn them around??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

being that its wedge shaped, if you move the clips so that the whole thing goes down it would help you work out the length.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Legendary is a good company. Can you compare the new ones to the old ones to see if it is the panel shape , or the clip placement?


----------



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

They use a velcro piece instead of clips to hold the sail panel.

I saved the original sail panels and they definitely are about 1/2 inch

higher and a little narrower than the new Legendary ones. I just got off

the phone with Legendary and they are good enough to sell me a yard of

material so I can have the installer here make new panels to fit. They said 

their "vendor" may have a problem with cutting them wrong....and I thought 

Legendary made their own stuff......

Just another issue that's keeping this GTO from being "Back On The Road....

Again"


----------

